# Dental Nurse info needed for Dubai! HELP!



## allybally (Apr 2, 2013)

hello, 

i will be moving to Dubai in june 2013 and am looking to see if anyone has any help or advice?

i am a fully qualified and registered dental nurse in glasgow and have 11 years exp,The main problem i am having is that i have been told i need to have a licence to work as a dental nurse in dubai and i am struggling to do the online application for on the dha website mainly due to some of the manditoy fields?

when asked what qualification i have the only two options are 1. post grad or 2. bachalors....of which i have neither as my qualification is an NVQ level 3 in oral health and dental nursing 

It will not let me proceed  so i ask if there is any dental nurses working in Dubai that are from the uk for any help or advice, it would be very very much appreciated  thank you in advance!!!!!

Allybally  xxx


----------



## Anne-MarieG (Apr 23, 2013)

allybally said:


> hello,
> 
> i will be moving to Dubai in june 2013 and am looking to see if anyone has any help or advice?
> 
> ...


Hi i was just wondering how you got on with your DHA licence?


----------



## allybally (Apr 2, 2013)

Anne-MarieG said:


> Hi i was just wondering how you got on with your DHA licence?


Hiya, still no further forward im afraid  are you having the same problem?


----------



## Anne-MarieG (Apr 23, 2013)

allybally said:


> Hiya, still no further forward im afraid  are you having the same problem?


Yeah I am....How far have you got with the form? Did you manage to find on the first page and second a category for Dental Assistant??

What I did for the qualifications bit was choose bachelor's degree then in the "other section" I typed in Scottish National Certificate
and this got me into the next page.

Thanks


----------



## Anne-MarieG (Apr 23, 2013)

Do you want to keep in contact with each other..and help each other out?


----------



## allybally (Apr 2, 2013)

Anne-MarieG said:


> Yeah I am....How far have you got with the form? Did you manage to find on the first page and second a category for Dental Assistant??
> 
> What I did for the qualifications bit was choose bachelor's degree then in the "other section" I typed in Scottish National Certificate
> and this got me into the next page.
> ...


yeah managed to find it....just! lol, Yeah i done that too was wasn't sure if that was right to do?! there is a video on youtube that goes through the form step by step and you need a labour card and few other things so i think you need to get employed first to get this license? did you complete it all? sorry for the millions of questions but have been attempting this for weeks! 

are you living in Dubai or moving there? yeah sounds good to me 

ta x


----------



## Anne-MarieG (Apr 23, 2013)

allybally said:


> yeah managed to find it....just! lol, Yeah i done that too was wasn't sure if that was right to do?! there is a video on youtube that goes through the form step by step and you need a labour card and few other things so i think you need to get employed first to get this license? did you complete it all? sorry for the millions of questions but have been attempting this for weeks!
> 
> are you living in Dubai or moving there? yeah sounds good to me
> 
> ta x


I just sent mine today..so il see how i get on..im in glasgow just now..from what i can gather. we need this licence 1st before we get a job..as all the adverts for the jobs are saying must have DHA licencf..are you going to dubai yourself..We could swap phone numbers if u want

AMG X


----------



## allybally (Apr 2, 2013)

Anne-MarieG said:


> I just sent mine today..so il see how i get on..im in glasgow just now..from what i can gather. we need this licence 1st before we get a job..as all the adverts for the jobs are saying must have DHA licencf..are you going to dubai yourself..We could swap phone numbers if u want
> 
> AMG X


did you manage to upload the labour card and select test dates etc? I wasn't to sure what to do but i'll try giving it another go but have been looking at other jobs etc. Yeah will be moving mid june this year so will hopefully getting this all sorted by then. Are you moving there too? 

Ali  x


----------



## Anne-MarieG (Apr 23, 2013)

allybally said:


> did you manage to upload the labour card and select test dates etc? I wasn't to sure what to do but i'll try giving it another go but have been looking at other jobs etc. Yeah will be moving mid june this year so will hopefully getting this all sorted by then. Are you moving there too?
> 
> Ali  x


Once ur application is accepted then u book ur exam dates, yeah im moving there too hopefuly..have you got friends out there? i have but unfortunately not doing dental nursing lol


----------



## allybally (Apr 2, 2013)

Anne-MarieG said:


> Once ur application is accepted then u book ur exam dates, yeah im moving there too hopefuly..have you got friends out there? i have but unfortunately not doing dental nursing lol


ah ok I see, I think I must be doing something wrong with my application but will give it another go! is it the application on the gov website? yeah iv got family/friends living out there so myself and my partner are moving out to try it. i don't know anyone that's dental nursing either, sods law! lol. will you be looking to move soon?


----------



## Anne-MarieG (Apr 23, 2013)

allybally said:


> ah ok I see, I think I must be doing something wrong with my application but will give it another go! is it the application on the gov website? yeah iv got family/friends living out there so myself and my partner are moving out to try it. i don't know anyone that's dental nursing either, sods law! lol. will you be looking to move soon?


Yeah as soon as i get this licence, I will be booking my flights.  Best of luck and let me know how you get on.

AMG x


----------



## allybally (Apr 2, 2013)

Anne-MarieG said:


> Yeah as soon as i get this licence, I will be booking my flights.  Best of luck and let me know how you get on.
> 
> AMG x[/Q
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedersen (May 27, 2013)

Hi there,
Just noticed your thread. Im looking to hire a dental nurse in Dubai. Western top modern clinic with great colleagues.
The DHA certification can be done during the application and interview process.
Let me know if this is of interest to you.
Regards
Tina


----------



## Pedersen (May 27, 2013)

allybally said:


> hello,
> 
> i will be moving to Dubai in june 2013 and am looking to see if anyone has any help or advice?
> 
> ...


Hi there,
Just noticed your thread. Im looking to hire a dental nurse in Dubai. Western top modern clinic with great colleagues.
The DHA certification can be done during the application and interview process.
Let me know if this is of interest to you.
Regards
Tina


----------



## Anne-MarieG (Apr 23, 2013)

Pedersen said:


> Hi there,
> Just noticed your thread. Im looking to hire a dental nurse in Dubai. Western top modern clinic with great colleagues.
> The DHA certification can be done during the application and interview process.
> Let me know if this is of interest to you.
> ...


Hi my name is Anne-Marie I am very much interested..
Can we communicate through my email address? I will send it privately if i can.
Many Thanks


----------



## Anne-MarieG (Apr 23, 2013)

Pedersen said:


> Hi there,
> Just noticed your thread. Im looking to hire a dental nurse in Dubai. Western top modern clinic with great colleagues.
> The DHA certification can be done during the application and interview process.
> Let me know if this is of interest to you.
> ...


I cant privately message you..do you have an email address that you could send me?


----------



## Pedersen (May 27, 2013)

Hi,
Have just added you as a friend maybe that works. I have no idea how this forum works as this is my first time using it. A bit confusing with all the rules. 
I have an email I use for spam/marketing that you can try and reach my on (dont want my normal email out in the open) so I will try and write it here and see if it is allowed
[email protected]
Let's see.
Regards


----------



## Anne-MarieG (Apr 23, 2013)

Pedersen said:


> Hi,
> Have just added you as a friend maybe that works. I have no idea how this forum works as this is my first time using it. A bit confusing with all the rules.
> I have an email I use for spam/marketing that you can try and reach my on (dont want my normal email out in the open) so I will try and write it here and see if it is allowed
> [email protected]
> ...


ok ill try and email you just now


----------



## Anne-MarieG (Apr 23, 2013)

Pedersen said:


> Hi,
> Have just added you as a friend maybe that works. I have no idea how this forum works as this is my first time using it. A bit confusing with all the rules.
> I have an email I use for spam/marketing that you can try and reach my on (dont want my normal email out in the open) so I will try and write it here and see if it is allowed
> [email protected]
> ...


Let me know if you got my email


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Pedersen said:


> Hi,
> Have just added you as a friend maybe that works. I have no idea how this forum works as this is my first time using it. A bit confusing with all the rules.
> I have an email I use for spam/marketing that you can try and reach my on (dont want my normal email out in the open) so I will try and write it here and see if it is allowed
> [email protected]
> ...


You need 5 posts to be able to send and receive private messages ... also please refrain from posting contact details on the public boards ....


----------



## fraz1776 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey just wondering if you had any luck so far? I'm getting married in July and my future wife will be joining me out here, she's a dental nurse just now up Inverness way. 

How did you get round the sponsor page on the haad application? Obviously I can't sponsor hey yet as we aren't married and she can't get sponsored by a company until she has the licence so we were just going to wait until she got it here to do it. 

Also do you know if you have to do the exam as from what I've read if you were educated in the UK and other western countries you don't have to but I've heard of other people still having to do it.


----------



## Niamhy (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi girls
I just read your posts and I am having the same problem and I am so lost. I am just wondering how you got on?x


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

DHA is a little slow with their approvals. Once you get the DHA license send me a msg, I might have an opening for a dental assistant by then.


----------



## sharmol (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi 
I know its been a few years since this thread was started! But I too am a Dental Nurse looking to live and work in Dubai..Im at the very early stages of my application, just looking for some advise ? what is needed, Im finding that on DHA website the drop down bar, doesnt give an option for dental nurse, only Nurse...
Any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Laurablundell89 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi am wondering if any1 can help I want to move to Dubai I am fully qualified dental nurse & want to relocate . Does anybody no how I can do this & how I go about it I've gone on so many sites & I just don't understand . Hope somebody can help . 
Thanks


----------

